# Las Vegas Motor Speedway - May 14-15, 2005



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

DasAutoSport said:


> The rental fees for the inside course always makes our knees weak! It is outrageous what they want for that piece of asphalt. Plus we have to compete for time with the Petty Driving School and now the Mario Andretti Indy School. It may be a while before we get a chance to run it again.
> 
> If we get a lot (and I mean a lot!) of feedback at this year's school that we need to get this track again, and everyone is willing to pony up the $$ for it, we will lobby for a 2006 slot. We are talking Laguna $$$ + some to play however. Money better spent at some of the local evening establishments perhaps?
> 
> Chris


I'm probably one of the few that does feel this way about the inside track anyway...The outside does offer more for the $$$. It's just so hard to pass up a "different" track within reasonable driving distance to home (So. Cal).

So what are we looking at, maybe $550 for the inside track? $600?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> We are running on the new and improved (late in 2003) outside road course. It is as long as the inside track, but with more stuff to do (AKA no long, flat footed NASCAR straight). You'll love it!
> 
> Chris Peterson
> Sin City BMW CCA Track Coordinator


:hi: Hey Chris! Welcome to the board!


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

Chris;

Thanks for the reply. Track looks great and I hope to be there for the experience.

Best regards,
Marc
95M3



DasAutoSport said:


> We are running on the new and improved (late in 2003) outside road course. It is as long as the inside track, but with more stuff to do (AKA no long, flat footed NASCAR straight). You'll love it!
> 
> Chris Peterson
> Sin City BMW CCA Track Coordinator


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Never drove this track, and I'm lookin' forward to it. It looks like a good track for non-high horsepower cars (i.e. my black tugboat)? Hope to see you guys there!


Definitely a blast in a low horsepower car. My avatar is actually of my wife's 318i with M+S H rated tires. I don't think I've ever had such a blast driving a 'slow car'. We'll see if my wife's 318i or the 323ci make it to this year's event in May. :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Definitely a blast in a low horsepower car. My avatar is actually of my wife's 318i with M+S H rated tires. I don't think I've ever had such a blast driving a 'slow car'. We'll see if my wife's 318i or the 323ci make it to this year's event in May. :thumbup:


Take the beemer!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Take the beemer!


The 'S' isn't seeing any track duty until I get the full garb (suit). I just don't know what to do about this petite dirty blonde b1tch that keeps wanting a ride.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> The 'S' isn't seeing any track duty until I get the full garb (suit). I just don't know what to do about this petite dirty blonde b1tch that keeps wanting a ride.


How are you going to take students on your "laps" with that hottie riding?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> The 'S' isn't seeing any track duty until I get the full garb (suit). I just don't know what to do about this petite dirty blonde b1tch that keeps wanting a ride.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

doeboy said:


> :hi: Hey Chris! Welcome to the board!


Until recently, I didn't know where all the West Coast guys were hanging out!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> Until recently, I didn't know where all the West Coast guys were hanging out!


Welcome Chris. 
I belive I was your C student at Buttonwillow on Saturday.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> Until recently, I didn't know where all the West Coast guys were hanging out!


Yup! Right here in the motorsports forum


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> I wish I could say that. :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


Don't worry, Sergio. I'll do my best to fill your spot. hehe! Sorry you can't make it, but glad I can afterall.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> The amount of fun you can have on the big track is amazing as well,


That is a fun track, especially in 110 plus degree weather. That whole infield is like a giant skid bad with how greasy it gets. I love it!!! Of course, the outside track, as everyone has stated, is as much or more fun for less money. Not that I can think of anything to do with money in my pockets in Las Vegas or anything. If my S.O. comes along and is buying me drinks, you guys are all responsible for making sure I don't end up within 12 miles of a chapel. haha!!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :hi: Hey Chris! Welcome to the board!


Yeah, welcome to the board, Chris!! And thank SO much for getting me hooked on these Cobalt Spec (VR) pads. They're the best!! I've been lazy and have had them on the car since Buttonwillow with all the rain. Dust still wipes right off the wheels even after they're dry and, for a race pad, they don't squeel much on the street and even stop me in the cold. 

Looking forward to giving them a little workout at Sears Pt. next week. Yee Haw!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> If my S.O. comes along and is buying me drinks, you guys are all responsible for making sure I don't end up within 12 miles of a chapel. haha!!


Hard to stay that far from a chapel in Vegas!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> We'll see if my wife's 318i or the 323ci make it to this year's event in May. :thumbup:


You mean if you have authorization to even attend the school? :neener:  :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> You mean if you have authorization to even attend the school? :neener:  :angel:


I let BW slide... SP was a different issue all together... LV, now there's where *I * _reaaaally _ put my foot down!  I think...  maybe... um... we'll see. :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Don't worry, Sergio. I'll do my best to fill your spot. hehe! Sorry you can't make it, but glad I can afterall.


I'm sure you will... I'm sure you will.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I let BW slide... SP was a different issue all together... LV, now there's where *I * _reaaaally _ put my foot down!  I think...  maybe... um... we'll see. :eeps:


 Spoken like a true married man!  :angel:


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Just an update-

We are already at 50+ entries and climbing fast (A and B Sessions are full!)

Get your extry forms at www.sincitybmwcarclub.com

Looks to be an excellent school!

Chris Peterson
Las Vegas


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> Just an update-
> 
> We are already at 50+ entries and climbing fast (A and B Sessions are full!)
> 
> ...


So can I still sign up as C student even though I could be a B?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mdk330i said:


> So can I still sign up as C student even though I could be a B?


If you demonstrate good skills and judgement I'm sure they'll be able to bump you up on the 2nd day when some of the instructors free up their students...But I certainly wouldn't miss Vegas, it's one of the best put together schools on the west coast, combining the best instructors from Nor cal, So Cal, Central, Sin City, and Arizona. If I can only attend one school in the year it would be the Vegas school, even if I have to sign up as a D student.

Not to put the other organizations down, but Sin City goes above and beyond, if you ask me.

If nothing else, the outside road course is an amazingly fun track, and this will probably be the biggest Tribe event of the year.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If you demonstrate good skills and judgement I'm sure they'll be able to bump you up on the 2nd day when some of the instructors free up their students...But I certainly wouldn't miss Vegas, it's one of the best put together schools on the west coast, combining the best instructors from Nor cal, So Cal, Central, Sin City, and Arizona. If I can only attend one school in the year it would be the Vegas school, even if I have to sign up as a D student.
> 
> Not to put the other organizations down, but Sin City goes above and beyond, if you ask me.
> 
> If nothing else, the outside road course is an amazingly fun track, and this will probably be the biggest Tribe event of the year.


Next to Fontana in August of 03?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> So can I still sign up as C student even though I could be a B?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Mdk330i said:


> So can I still sign up as C student even though I could be a B?


There is nothing wrong if we end up with a fast "C" group!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I am signed up for C :bigpimp:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Why would you want to do that?


A and B are full. :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Because at least he can be there and drive?  :drive:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Wow!


:slap: :slap:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Because I don't want to work the flags in the Vegas heat.

No, it's because A and B are full and being at the track in C is better than not being there at all.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Because I don't want to work the flags in the Vegas heat.
> 
> No, it's because A and B are full and being at the track in C is better than not being there at all.


I don't remember As and Bs having to work corners there... there were SCCA corner workers present... :dunno:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I don't remember As and Bs having to work corners there... there were SCCA corner workers present... :dunno:


They'll recruit you just because your special.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> They'll recruit you just because your special.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I don't remember As and Bs having to work corners there... there were SCCA corner workers present... :dunno:


Only for the Roval I believe. For the outside road course they'll still recruit A and B students to work, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Only for the Roval I believe. For the outside road course they'll still recruit A and B students to work, if I'm not mistaken.


Nope, not last year. There was no corner working class, or working corners in A and B. 

Oh well, you guys have fun without me. I have more important things to attend to that weekend. :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Only for the Roval I believe. For the outside road course they'll still recruit A and B students to work, if I'm not mistaken.


Did they do that last year? I can't remember... :dunno: then again... I was probably too busy trying to stay hydrated to notice much else....  :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Nope, not last year. There was no corner working class, or working corners in A and B.
> 
> Oh well, you guys have fun without me. I have more important things to attend to that weekend. :bigpimp:


Ah ha! I thought so....

Aw man... you missing a track school... that's like unheard of man.... you're usually the first to have his app in before anyone else.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Oh well, you guys have fun without me. I have more important things to attend to that weekend. :bigpimp:


 :tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Oh well, you guys have fun without me. I have more important things to attend to that weekend. :bigpimp:


 Got some :whip:to do?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Butthead is a special speciment! I don't have to fill up much more than el cheapo presidente Sergio when going to the track - the key is to maintain the speed!


I can vouch for that. Hack's got it confused. Here's how the caravan usually goes:
Stuka needs to stop for gas.
Raffi needs to stop for pi$$ breaks. :neener:
I get pelted with rocks from following them.  
Hope you guys have an awesome time out there. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I can vouch for that. Hack's got it confused. Here's how the caravan usually goes:
> Stuka needs to stop for gas.
> Raffi needs to stop for pi$$ breaks. :neener:
> I get pelted with rocks from following them.
> Hope you guys have an awesome time out there. :thumbup:


You're not coming? Just to check out the track? C'mon man...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Let me know where you guys are staying and maybe we can meet up :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Let me know where you guys are staying and maybe we can meet up :thumbup:


Base camp is at La Quinta Inn at the Northwest Tech Center area near US-95 off Tenaya Way. Know where that is?

Otherwise, come by the track and we'll probably be milling around there during the day on Sat and Sun.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

most people are should be staying at

La Quinta Inn & Suites Northwest Tech Center

I am

edit: doh, doeboy beat me :banghead:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> You're not coming? Just to check out the track? C'mon man...


I probably won't make it. I just need to rest this weekend. I have a buddy in town for the past three weeks that I haven't been able to hang out with, so I'm gonna do it this weekend. Also, I think that it'd be pretty depressing hanging out at the track knowing that I wouldn't get to drive. Sounds like you are taking some time offa work for this weekend. Good for you. I'll see you at Buttonwillow next month!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Have fun out there :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Butthead is a special speciment! I don't have to fill up much more than el cheapo presidente Sergio when going to the track - the key is to maintain the speed!
> 
> And doeboy, I won't be trailering so you don't have to worry about it!


True, at a constant 85mph or even 90mph, these cars get pretty good gas mileage. If you have to keep slowing down an accelerating, that's where your mileage goes down the tubes. :thumbdwn:

We still haven't decided at what time we will be leaving.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

looks like it is going to be a hot one, 91 sat, 94 sun. At least not as hot as summer.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> looks like it is going to be a hot one, 91 sat, 94 sun. At least not as hot as summer.


Don't worry... Your windows will be open. :rofl: Besides, it's a dry heat.  Nothing like a cool 90+ degree breeze.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> True, at a constant 85mph or even 90mph, these cars get pretty good gas mileage. If you have to keep slowing down an accelerating, that's where your mileage goes down the tubes. :thumbdwn:


Some of us prefer not to lug our engines. 

But really, what is the point of paying all that $$$ for a fast car if you are just going to cruise down the highway?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Some of us prefer not to lug our engines.
> 
> But really, what is the point of paying all that $$$ for a fast car if you are just going to cruise down the highway?


Who said anythinga bout lugging and engine? Just cause I manage 25mph in 5th gear at 900rpm doesn't mean I'm lugging my engine dammit!  :lmao:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

anyone know why the La Quinta Inn was choosen for the hotel? I assumed it was next to the track, not 30 minutes away


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> anyone know why the La Quinta Inn was choosen for the hotel? I assumed it was next to the track, not 30 minutes away


You wouldn't really want to stay close to the track. Neighborhood can be a little rough! :thumbdwn: Plus $$$ factors in to our equation for the weekend. It is rare to get a cheap room in Vegas these days and La Quinta has been very accomodating.

It is a pretty easy drive from the hotel to the track.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh how I love this track...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Oh how I love this track...












mdk330i on track...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ralph Warren in the Rogue Wagon...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Sergio the molester:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

My heart aches every time I see this car...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Hmm... not sure what the CCC's policy is regarding minors on track. Just in case, get a waiver signed.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Hmm... not sure what the CCC's policy is regarding minors on track. Just in case, get a waiver signed.


Paul, contact Tom Bell of Central California Chapter and see if you can bring your nephew along, if you have time on Friday June 3rd. If not, talk to Delight Lucas and see if the L.A. Chapter is okay with having a minor along for e-ticket rides.

There were a few minors getting rides at Vegas, again, it's the individual chapter's perogative, but I'm sure Clayton (that's his name, right?) would LOVE rides on the track.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

DasAutoSport said:


> I hope that was on Sunday after I was with you!
> 
> It was a blast getting to pass M5's in a wagon!
> 
> Later, Chris


That was the first session on Sunday... 

Shirtless was a great idea. Sunday's ambient temp was up to about 103 degrees.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> :rofl:


 :jawdrop: :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup

BTW.... Is that Ricemus in the background?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> BTW.... Is that Ricemus in the background?


Yeah. Too freakin' hot to walk 100 feet down the paddock so I drove up to the end of pit lane.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I need my lens and camera cleaned...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> :rofl:


:rofl:

Don't be jealous that wasn't you in the car with him instead... :bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

MDK:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm still kickin' my self in the arse for messing up CChan's car color and number...I have a whole bunch of beautiful E46 M3s in Steele Gray. 

Hopefully Galun's got a few good shot of your car CChan. When I was taking my shots at the end of the front straight, I think he was taking pics at turn 13.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures Dan!

Here are mine. Please find your own pictures  ... It's still uploading overnight. http://garyko.smugmug.com/gallery/538697


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SONET said:


> Yeah... I seem to have schedule conflicts every time there's a meeting. Sux. I'll have my nephew for seven weeks this summer though, and he is already asking if there will be a meet while he's here. :tsk:


 Can't wait to see him again, it's really cool to see how much he's into cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SONET said:


> ...but unfortunately I don't think they would allow an 11-year-old on the track, even with a waiver. :dunno:
> 
> --SONET


 Nope, he wouldn't be allowed on track for insurance reasons.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> Thanks for the pictures Dan!
> 
> Here are mine. Please find your own pictures  ... It's still uploading overnight. http://garyko.smugmug.com/gallery/538697


 I only found one pic of my car, did you take any other ones?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> Thanks for the pictures Dan!
> 
> Here are mine. Please find your own pictures  ... It's still uploading overnight. http://garyko.smugmug.com/gallery/538697


Wow! :yikes: That's a lot of pics! Thanks for taking them! :bow:


----------



## solo540iT (Feb 28, 2004)

*Wheel of Fortune*



Galun said:


> Thanks for the pictures Dan!
> 
> Here are mine. Please find your own pictures  ... It's still uploading overnight. http://garyko.smugmug.com/gallery/538697


Thanks for the shade this weekend everyone. And thanks for the great pictures.

The good news is I left Vegas with $80 more than I arrived with.  
The bad news is I broke an $80 foglight somewhere between Vegas and Victorville.  
This is the same foglight that you see covered in grey tape (in the excellent pictures in the above link) that survived all of the rocks and gravel that made it onto the track this weekend. :dunno:

-Eric


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

solo540iT said:


> The good news is I left Vegas with $80 more than I arrived with.
> The bad news is I broke an $80 foglight somewhere between Vegas and Victorville.


Karma is a byatch :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I only found one pic of my car, did you take any other ones?


That's all I had. I think your session got cut short on the second day?

I pretty much got only the first instructor session, the first B session, and the first C session on the second day.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> That's all I had. I think your session got cut short on the second day?


 Hmmm, not sure, but thanks anyway, that pic is great. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Don't be jealous that wasn't you in the car with him instead... :bustingup


 :rofl: I think he is... I think he is.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

I can't believe how many people were there who I never saw! Our tent was just too far off in the boonies, I guess.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

You were there?


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> You were there?


I thought I was, but maybe that's last year I'm thinking of. :rofl:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

thanks for the pics hack :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> I thought I was, but maybe that's last year I'm thinking of. :rofl:


Damn, I knew you were there and I was trying to look for you to help with the V1 hardwire...Someone had mentioned you took a Subie Legacy out there on the track.

Which tent were you in? If you still want me to help with the V1, email me, we'll see if there's time this weekend to wrap it up.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Someone had mentioned you took a Subie Legacy out there on the track.


He was definitely driving the wheels off that thing when I was on track following him! His s.o. rented that for the week-end!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


>


:tsk: :tsk: Hehehe, he'll never outlive that one! Too bad he's in Vegas now and can't quickly reply...  :angel:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Someone had mentioned you took a Subie Legacy out there on the track.
> 
> Which tent were you in? If you still want me to help with the V1, email me, we'll see if there's time this weekend to wrap it up.


haha! Yeah, Angeliina had a rental, so I took it out for a session. Good times!  Slow as could be on the straights, but a blast in the turns, and it really liked to rotate. A bit stiffer with more power and it would be a pretty good car.

As for the V1, I actually did it myself... and seem to have done something wrong. It was working, but the connection with the supplied direct wire adapter. Fuse is still good, but now I get now power from it (lighter adapter works fine). Gotta send that other adapter back for a new one I think.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> He was definitely driving the wheels off that thing when I was on track following him! His s.o. rented that for the week-end!


hehehe!!! Yeah, we had some fun in it. With that dual exhaust, you'd think it would have some power, but it was just a N/A 4-cylinder under the hood. It was really a decent car, though, aside from the lack of power. I wanted to take it out for that final A session, but the Check Engine light started coming on.  It went out before returning the car, of course... must've just been the desert heat. :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> As for the V1, I actually did it myself... and seem to have done something wrong. It was working, but the connection with the supplied direct wire adapter. Fuse is still good, but now I get now power from it (lighter adapter works fine). Gotta send that other adapter back for a new one I think.


Typically the problem arises from a bad conection from the wiring harness connector.


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

SergioK said:


> Typically the problem arises from a bad conection from the wiring harness connector.


Agreed. I replaced mine after it went wonky with a "tee" type spade connector available at Radio Shack or Home Depot.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Typically the problem arises from a bad conection from the wiring harness connector.


That's why I didn't wire mine using that tap...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

All three times I've hardwired the V1 using their power tap, I've had to verify the connection using a volt meter.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I remembered that I had to push the spade pretty hard into the vampire tap. Judicious application of pliers helps.

--Andre


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You just need to strip a little bit of the wire insulation off to make sure good contact on the clip.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You just need to strip a little bit...


 :tsk: :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> :tsk: :eeps:


Get in the kitchen and make me a sandwich! :slap:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I'm still kickin' my self in the arse for messing up CChan's car color and number...I have a whole bunch of beautiful E46 M3s in Steele Gray.
> 
> Hopefully Galun's got a few good shot of your car CChan. When I was taking my shots at the end of the front straight, I think he was taking pics at turn 13.


No prob, Dan... must have been because I switched parking spots to Doeboy's side of the tent on Sunday, and then the gray M3 parked next to Eric on that side! thx for trying!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Get in the kitchen and make me a sandwich! :slap:


TJ's chicken curry. :thumbup:

That reminds me, did Dan pickup his $10 from lunch on Saturday?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> TJ's chicken curry. :thumbup:
> 
> That reminds me, did Dan pickup his $10 from lunch on Saturday?


We went to look for him to give him the money, then our tents blew up and over so we handed it to Robyn and asked her to give it to him as we ran off to help with the tents...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> TJ's chicken curry. :thumbup:
> 
> That reminds me, did Dan pickup his $10 from lunch on Saturday?


I talked to him on Sunday and he said Robyn gave him the $$$.


----------



## solo540iT (Feb 28, 2004)

*CAR-ma*



operknockity said:


> Karma is a byatch :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


You mean CAR-ma, right? :drive:
Did this all happen because I didn't give John the pass?

-Eric


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Galun said:


> Here are mine. Please find your own pictures  ... It's still uploading overnight. http://garyko.smugmug.com/gallery/538697


Hey, you got some pretty good shots of me.

Thanks Galun!

Lee


----------



## 95M3CSL (Jul 15, 2003)

*Thanks for the pics*

Hey all;

Galun: thanks for the pics. You got my red 95 E36M3 with the 2 numbers on the side in a few of your shots. Gallery page 21 is an example. Looks real good. No pics of me though as all the pics taken I guess were when my friend/co-driver was out abusing my car in C group. Ah well, I guess I just had blurry pictures in A group anyway.....zooooooooommmmmmmmmmmm! I wish. Chris Wright and Ray Miller were excellent instructors and got good feedback. Ralph and Darren did a great job with the classroom sessions.

Track was loads of fun, nice and technical, and a blast once I was signed off after the second run on Saturday and Sunday. Though Sunday was hotter, it was still a great fun that day too. I'll be back for sure. The car got 300 miles on the track in those temperatures, 14 sessions total as we had to leave early.

Lee, Sergio, Raffi: Good to see you guys. I do have your names straight as long as you don't all wear yellow shirts ;-))

Left Vegas at 6 PM and got home at 10:15 PM and that is even taking the Pearblossom highway along the backside of the San Gabriels. Was passed by a silver E36M3 with a front and rear "body kit" and also a white M coupe keeping up with him.

Hope to see you guys again soon. Not sure when my next event will be but I'm sure you'll be there.

Regards,
Marc
95M3


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

solo540iT said:


> You mean CAR-ma, right? :drive:
> Did this all happen because I didn't give John the pass?


:rofl:

That V8 monster of yours just didn't want to let my teeny I6 by you...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

95M3CSL said:


> Lee, Sergio, Raffi: Good to see you guys. I do have your names straight as long as you don't all wear yellow shirts ;-))


:bustingup :bustingup



95M3CSL said:


> Left Vegas at 6 PM and got home at 10:15 PM and that is even taking the Pearblossom highway along the backside of the San Gabriels. Was passed by a silver E36M3 with a front and rear "body kit" and also a white M coupe keeping up with him.


That was probably Dan and Patrick zooming by you.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

95M3CSL said:


> Lee, Sergio, Raffi: Good to see you guys. I do have your names straight as long as you don't all wear yellow shirts ;-))
> 
> Left Vegas at 6 PM and got home at 10:15 PM and that is even taking the Pearblossom highway along the backside of the San Gabriels. Was passed by a silver E36M3 with a front and rear "body kit" and also a white M coupe keeping up with him.
> 
> ...


Marc, it was good seeing you too. Bet ya don't remember which one of us has a goatee, eh? 

That silver e36M3 was most probably Dan (yellowshirt also).

See ya at the next one!


----------



## ralphwarren (Aug 26, 2003)

Andre Yew said:


> On a lighter note, does anyone know how Ralph got his seat that low? I meant to ask him after seeing him in the wagon. Ralph's a fairly tall guy, so I'm curious how he got a low seating position. Unfortunately, I've tossed my copy of Roundel that featured the wagon.
> 
> --Andre


6'2" is tall but I'm all leg at 36". It appears to be a low seating position because my torso is short.

Also, I use the CG-Lock on the seatbelt and crank it tight. This lowers me in the seat a bit on its own.

-Ralph


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks Ralph. I really enjoyed your classes, too --- it's great that you make everyone think for themselves, questioning and working out answers to all of the questions that come up (from you as well as fellow students), instead of just feeding us the information. And even when you do give us info, it always impresses me how many things we need to think about --- there's always 3 or 5 or more alternatives, depending on the situation and what we're trying to do.

--Andre


----------



## ralphwarren (Aug 26, 2003)

Andre Yew said:


> Thanks Ralph. I really enjoyed your classes, too --- it's great that you make everyone think for themselves, questioning and working out answers to all of the questions that come up (from you as well as fellow students), instead of just feeding us the information. And even when you do give us info, it always impresses me how many things we need to think about --- there's always 3 or 5 or more alternatives, depending on the situation and what we're trying to do.
> 
> --Andre


Thanks for the words - appreciate it. I love instructing in the right seat AND in a class. My classroom style is based off an instructor who opened my eyes when I was an A student back in 1994 in Boston. Any guesses who it was... Will Turner. He was my last class instructor before turning instructor later that year.

I have to tell ya... the A and B students were pretty good drivers last weekend. So much fun to go to the track and come back with no additional grey hairs. The passing signals were excellent, there were few incidents, and everyone's lines seems to be pretty much on. Deflate your heads - you still suck (I have to say that for insurance reasons).

The Sin City Chapter does but one school a year, but man... they do it up right. I've attended some excellent schools before organized by huge chapters at world-class tracks (GGC at Sears, Genesee Valley at Watkins Glen and Canadian BAB 1, 2 & 3 at Mt. Tremblant) but let me tell you... this small chapter on this club track put on quite an event. Hats off to Kirk and his better half Terry for really looking out for the details.

-Ralph

PS. Who was the photographer with the Canon 20D. He has a shot from Sat of the wagon making smoke while the driver makes the "peace" sign. (Do not share for insurance reason).


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

ralphwarren said:


> ...a shot from Sat of the wagon making smoke while the driver makes the "peace" sign. (Do not share for insurance reason).


Oh C'mon Ralph, now we *really* wanna see this shot!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Oh C'mon Ralph, now we *really* wanna see this shot!


If you didn't know better, you'd think the car was stationary, instead of sideways.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Galun said:


> If you didn't know better, you'd think the car was stationary, instead of sideways.


ohhh, hand outside the window too :tsk:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> ohhh, hand outside the window too :tsk:


It's OK! He's pointing two people by.


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Slight change in topic....

Does anyone have any pictures from the paddock/pit area showing the instructor tents? We promised our tent supplier that we'd get some and now we are struggling to find any.

If you do, could you send them my direction at [email protected]

Thanks
Chris Peterson
Las Vegas


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

That's an awesome shot. I love how the front right tire is just barely making contact. :thumbup: 

Chris, what was the story with those tents. :dunno: I liked the aluminum construction.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> Slight change in topic....
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures from the paddock/pit area showing the instructor tents? We promised our tent supplier that we'd get some and now we are struggling to find any.
> 
> ...


I might have caught some on video as I came back to the paddock after a session... won't make for great pics but I can see if I can get some captures of them if you want?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun said:


> If you didn't know better, you'd think the car was stationary, instead of sideways.


It WAS stationary (for insurance reasons). :eeps:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

DasAutoSport said:


> Does anyone have any pictures from the paddock/pit area showing the instructor tents? We promised our tent supplier that we'd get some and now we are struggling to find any.


I think Kirk had sent a gentleman around to take pix. Someone definitely came by our tent and took some of all the yellow tent instructors together on Saturday morning. He was an older fella, and I'm not sure if he was there as a participant or if he was just there to help.


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Interlocker said:


> I think Kirk had sent a gentleman around to take pix. Someone definitely came by our tent and took some of all the yellow tent instructors together on Saturday morning. He was an older fella, and I'm not sure if he was there as a participant or if he was just there to help.


Yeah, something didn't quite work out with that, so we are now looking for backups!

The tent manufacturer (CanuPease - a Canadian company) made us somewhat of a deal on the tents (hence the advertising/phone number all over them), and we wanted to get some nice shots back to them for their marketing efforts.

I'll take video captures or whatever!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

My digicam did nothing but bake under the sun all weekend. Not one photo. :tsk:  :bawling:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks for the pics hack :thumbup:


I had a brain fart. I let a car behind me distract me. Lesson learned.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I had a brain fart. I let a car behind me distract me. Lesson learned.


 At least, you didn't try to be a hero and jerk the car back on track! :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Raffi said:


> At least, you didn't try to be a hero and jerk the car back on track! :thumbup:


Yeah, I knew I was going in too hot and I just let the car do what it wanted to do. Luckily the car was able to keep two wheels on track and the other two just followed the rest of the car. Made for some exciting pics, yeah?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Yeah, I knew I was going in too hot and I just let the car do what it wanted to do. Luckily the car was able to keep two wheels on track and the other two just followed the rest of the car. Made for some exciting pics, yeah?


 :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

DasAutoSport said:


> Yeah, something didn't quite work out with that, so we are now looking for backups!
> 
> The tent manufacturer (CanuPease - a Canadian company) made us somewhat of a deal on the tents (hence the advertising/phone number all over them), and we wanted to get some nice shots back to them for their marketing efforts.
> 
> ...


Here's some pics I have from my video. Not very clear, sorry... video only has so many lines of resolution...


----------



## Trixie (May 24, 2005)

*tent pics*

Hi Chris,

I will check my camera at home tonight- don't remember if I got pics of the pit area. It was a great driving school! Had an awesome ride with Ralph "Schumacher" (sorry I kind of miss F1 sometimes  )&#8230;not ready to forget that trip! 
Hopefully I can find something for you&#8230;will keep you posted


----------

